# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή χωρίς ψήσιμο ή αλλιως ... pastoncino di jk

## jk21

*Ειχα νωριτερα μια προσωπικη επαφη με ενα <<  τεμπελη  >> αλα παιανα στη μαγειρικη αλλα οχι τον Παιανα ... την αφιερωνω και στους δυο 

κυκλοφορει στην αγορα ενα σκευσμα που πολλοι το λενε αυγοτροφη ,αλλα εχουν ξεχασει να βαλουν μεσα αυγο ..

Βαζω σε μεταφραση τα συστατικα του για να μην δινουμε στοχο στα ψαχτηρια της ξενης εταιριας 

*_Συστατικά: προιοντα αρτοποιας, εκχυλίσματα φυτικών πρωτεϊνών, έλαια και λίπη, ορνιθολογικά σπόρους, τη ζάχαρη, τα γαλακτοκομικά προϊόντα, τα έντομα και τα μαλακόστρακα, τα αρώματα.

( τα αυγα μας τελειωσαν ... ) 

εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον 

αντι προιοντα αρτοποιιας Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης

...... βαζουμε σκευασμα ανθρωπινης διατροφης κουσκους 

 


Αντι εκχυλισματα φυτικων πρωτεινων (πρωτεινες σογιας δηλαδη .... συνηθως μεταλλαγμενης αφου στις ζωοτροφες η μεταλλαγμενη ) ,βαζουμε  τριμμενο σκονη κιμα σογιας που εχεις και στο ματρκετ .ειναι απολιπασμενος και εχει σχεδον 50% πρωτεινη  ,οπως τουλαχιστον αναφερουν οι πληροφοριες στο παρακατω γνωστο σκευασμα ,αλλα και μη μεταλλαγμενος ,αν ισχυουν οσα αναφερει η greenpeace εδω 
http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/science/environment/greenpeace_consumers_guide.pdf   (οπως επισης και για τον << φυση >>) .μπορει επισης να τριφτει σε σκονη και η αντιστοιχη συσκευσια κεμπαπ σογιας .



Αντι ελαια και λιπη βαζουμε  ελαιολαδο για λιγο στην καταψυξη να πηξει (και  στο ψυγειο πηζει πιο αργα ομως )  και επειδη θα ειναι σαν βουτηρο συντομα  ,ανακατευουμε  λιγο απο αυτο με το κουταλι στην υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη σαν αφρατεμα στο τελος


Ζαχαρη δεν θα βαλουμε αλλα θα βαλουμε  σε ποσοστο 20% των συνολικων υλικων μπισκοτα πτι μπερ τα οποια θα τριψουμε και αυτα μαζι με τον κιμα σε multi πολυκοφτη .Οταν σε αυτα τα μπισκοτα η ζαχαρη ειναι γυρω στα 20% ,στο συνολο του μιγματος γινεται λιγοτερο ισως και απο 4%

το κουσκους θα το αφρατευουμε  με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ολυμπος  ή οποιο αλλο βρουμε χωρις ή με πολυ χαμηλη λακτοζη 






Σαν αρωμα  θα διαλυσουμε λιγο απο αυτο που βρισκουμε στα μαρκετ  ( ή αν δεν θελουμε πορτοκαλι τοτε στο στεγνο τριμμενο κιμα θα ανακατεψουμε 2 βανιλιες ) στο γαλα που θα απορροφησει το κουσκους 

p1.jpg 10103_offer_alternative.jpg





Στο μιγμα θα ριχνουμε και λιγους σπεσιαλ σπορους οπως chia ,camelina  ,ενω στο γαλα που θα απορροφηθει απο το κουσκους μπορουμε να διαλυσουμε οτι προσθετα θελουμε με ενα μιξερακι καφε πχ βιταμινες ,σπιρουλινα ,γυρη ,χρωστικη 


η συνταγη λοιπον θα εχει ως εξης 

250γρ  κουσκους
250ml γαλα χωρις λακτοζη 
100γρ κιμας σογιας 
80 -100 γρ μπισκοτα τυπου πτι μπερ 
30 ml λαδι 
1 κουταλι του γλυκου αρωμα πορτοκαλι  ή 2 βανιλλιες 
4 κουταλια του γλυκου μιγμα σπεσιαλ σπορων οπως κια ,καμελινα ,bella di note 

οτι επισης προσθετα θελουμε να διαλυσουμε στο γαλα 

Bαζουμε στο γαλα τυχον προσθετα ,το αρωμα και τα χτυπαμε με μιξερ του καφε  και τα ριχνουμε σε ενα φαρδυ σχετικα μπολ 
Ριχνουμε το κουσκους μεσα στο γαλα και ανακατευουμε ποτε ποτε με ενα κουταλι .Σε εικοσι λεπτα το πολυ εχει απορροφηθει το γαλα και το κουσκους εχει πια φουσκωσει 

Τριβουμε στο multi  κιμα ή κεμπαπ σογιας και τα μπισκοτα και τα κανουμε σκονη .Αν θελουμε ανακατευουμε και τριμμενα βοτανα ή και λεκιθινη σε σκονη (υπαρχει οικονομικοτατη σε μαγαζια με βοτανα και πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης ) .Επισης και μαγια μπυρας για οποιον επιθυμει να προσθεσει 

Ριχνουμε με κουταλι σιγα σιγα το τριμμενο μιγμα πανω στο κουσκους και ανακατευουμε  ....    H  pastoncino di jk  ειναι ετοιμη !

*αν και η σογια δινει αρκετη πρωτεινη οπως και το γαλα αλλα και τα δημιτριακα συμπληρωνουν και αυτα  ,οποιος θελει στο στεγνο τριμμενο κιμα και μπισκοτο ,πριν τα αναμιξει με το κουσκους ,αλεθει και 1-2 κροκους βρασμενου αυγου  

* η αυγοτροφη χωρις αυγο διατηρειται ανετα και εβδομαδα στο ψυγειο .το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ειναι fake φρεσκο (υψηλης παστεριωσης ) αλλα τη δουλεια μας για ασβεστιο ,βιταμινη d3 και βιτ a την κανει .αν βαλουμε αυγο ,τοτε στο ψυγειο κρατα 2-3 μερες ανετα .αν εχουμε λιγα πουλακια ή φτιαχνουμε σε αντιστοιχα ποσα πρωτων υλων πολυ λιγοτερη ,ειτε την κραταμε σε σακκουλακια τροφιμων στην καταψυξη 

_
** α ξεχασα ... εχει και εντομα το ετοιμο σκευασμα ... βαλτε αυτα που βρηκατε στο μιγμα σπορων ... ειχανε μπολικα φετος τα επωνυμα σκευασματα !*
*



*

----------


## Harisagr

Ενδιαφέρουσα και προτώτυπη συνταγή. Θα τη δοκιμάσω σίγουρα.

----------


## ponak21

Θα παω σημερα για ψωνια.....θα δοκιμασω και αυτην την συνταγη .

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη για αλλη μια φορα σε ευχαριστουμε. 
αυτη η πρωτεϊνοτροφη ειναι ισως η καλυτερη λυση για αυτους που εχουν καναρινια χρωματος?




> ** α ξεχασα ... εχει και εντομα το ετοιμο σκευασμα ... βαλτε αυτα που βρηκατε στο μιγμα σπορων ... ειχανε μπολικα φετος τα επωνυμα σκευασματα !*


 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  ::

----------


## jk21

αν η ψειρα ή τα μαμουνια ειναι κοκκινα ισως ... η κανθαξανθινη βρισκεται συχνα σε εντομα  ...    :Anim 59:

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν έχουν ξεχάσει Δημήτρη να βάλουν αυγό ..είναι η ''βάση'' της αυγοτροφής ,αλλά χωρίς αυγό (το οποίο προσθέτουμε εμείς ) ...
Την έχω πάρει (είναι μεγάλης και πολύ αξιόπιστης εταιρίας ) ,την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά πάλι δεν ...πρέπει να έρθεις σπίτι ..Ότι και να τους δώσω εγώ ''χειροποίητο'' ,δεν το τρώνε .
*Ούτε καν τη δική σου που είχα πάρει σε σακουλάκι ..

**Επειδή είσαι Βολιώτης ,δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις διαφήμιση στον Όλυμπο !!! ...χαχα

----------


## lagreco69

Εξυπνη και γρηγορη!! πρωτεινουχα αυγοτροφη σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Δημητρη.

----------


## jk21

την εκανες οπως σου ειπα με το κουσκους για να αφρατεψει και δεν φαγανε; εβγαλες 2-3 ωρες οτι αλλο ειχες να δοκιμασουνε; εκεινα δεν θελανε ή εσυ;
για την ετοιμη που λες η εταιρια αναφερει ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι pastoncino σε μπισκοτο με εντομα για ιθαγενη (κυριως ) χωρις χρωστικες  .δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι χρειαζεται προσθηκη αυγου αλλα κανει για ολες τις περιοδους του χρονου.δεν χρειαζεται γιατι απλα τα ιθαγενη ανεβαζουν την πρωτεινη στα επιπεδα που ειναι αναγκαια 

ο ολυμπος δεν ειναι στο βολο αλλα σε αλλες δυο πολεις της θεσσαλιας και επιπλεον το γαλα του δεν ειναι απαραιτητα απο την περιοχη ... εμεις εχουν την ΕΒΟΛ .Αναφερα αυτον γιατι αυτον εχει τυχει να αγορασω και επειδη τα αλλα που εχω δει να κυκλοφορουν δεν ειναι πληρως χωρις λακτοζη ,εκτος απο βρεφικες σκονες οι οποιες εχουν ομως εξτρα σιδηρο που θελει προσοχη στη χρηση

----------


## PAIANAS

Δεν δηλώνω εκτροφέας ...δηλώνω κάτοχος πουλιών συντροφιάς (γιατί το ''εκτροφέας'' είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα ) ...Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως δεν θα μπορούσα να γίνω master chef γι αυτά όσο κι αν τα αγαπάω-τα φροντίζω...Είχα προ αμημονεύτων χρόνων τον ''Καίσαρα'' (λυκόσκυλο) ..σ'αυτόν μαγείρευα ,στα πουλιά και αρνούμαι αλλά και δεν έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ !
Μαγειρική δεν είναι 5 λεπτά που λες συνήθως ..είναι και η προετοιμασία ,είναι και το καθάρισμα ..και είναι κυρίως για όσους διαθέτουν χρόνο !! 
Η βάση που λέω εγώ (γιατί μάλλον για άλλη μιλάς ) είναι της aves .

----------


## jk21

εγω λεω για την αγαπημενη σου αυγοτροφη (που δεν ειναι αυγοτροφη αφου δεν εχει αυγο αλλα μπισκοτο με εντομα ) που σχολιαζατε στο παρελθον με τον Μητσαρα (mitsman ) .δεν ειναι βεβαια αυτος ο εταιρος που εννοω στο αρχικο ποστ ...

----------

